# 306th BG - 306 FTG



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 7, 2011)

As many of you know I work as a contractor at the US Air Force Academy. The main folks I deal with in my job capacity are members of the 306 Flight Training Group. This unit has a long and distinguished legacy that some of you may recognize. This is a little display as you enter the 306 FTG headquarters. Sorry about the last pic, moved the camera a bit.


----------

